# reptiles with carnivorous plants?



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

are there any reptiles that could be kept with carnivorous plants? bog plants specifically. i have a couple venus flytraps and was planning on getting some pitcher plants as well to put in a terrarium. then i thought that they require the same environment as a lot of reptiles (warm climates with high humidity).

are there any potentially good tankmates that wouldn't eat the plants? the pitchers and sundews do produce nectar.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

how bout darts????









make something like this


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Mantella frogs


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Killduv said:


> Mantella frogs


Dionaea's are badass..
some guy on a carnivorous plant forum had a pic of a dionaea 'giant' cathing a baby pacman...
it looked so mean.


----------



## Nevtek (Nov 8, 2005)

whats the link to the carniverous plants forum
i got a few venus fly traps


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Nevtek said:


> whats the link to the carniverous plants forum
> i got a few venus fly traps


u can get venus fly traps form loblaws lol. They come in these plastic cases.


----------



## Nevtek (Nov 8, 2005)

no i already got em








im just wonderin a site like this where u can talk about em and see whats compatible with em


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Nevtek said:


> no i already got em
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.cpukforum.com/forum/index.php?s...b128378f32e1b8a

should work

a great forum about every kind of Cp's


----------



## Nevtek (Nov 8, 2005)

thanx


----------



## TheCalling (Jul 24, 2005)

terraforums.com


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow, someone dug up an old thread. just an update, i'm selling off my saltwater gear so that i can setup a boa enclosure. it will be jungle themed and i plan on incorporating some carnivorous plants. ill keep you all posted when i start it up.


----------



## TheCalling (Jul 24, 2005)

Just remember that Venus Flytraps and other CP plants will eat anything small like frogs and things like that. Also to have CP plants indoors you need very good light. Some plants like VFT need a dorment period which would not make it a good plant to use with something like a snake since you need to get the temp down to about 35-50 for the winter months. Plus anything big like a snake would crush the plants.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i'm very familiar with carnivorous plants and how to care for them







thanks though.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

hyphen said:


> wow, someone dug up an old thread. just an update, i'm selling off my saltwater gear so that i can setup a boa enclosure. it will be jungle themed and i plan on incorporating some carnivorous plants. ill keep you all posted when i start it up.


Would the snake not simply crush any foliage you put in there? Especially a boa, since they're so large bodied...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yes, it would. i've taken that into strong consideration and am trying to figure a way around it. from what i understand, boes aren't extremely active and tend to stay around their hide areas most of the time when not hunting. i'm thinking that i may be able to get away with creating a thin mesh with a material that looks organic and sectioning a small corner area for the plants. or i may try a thin acrylic cube with no top and holes drilled into the sides for better ventilation.

the plant would have to remain in its pot so it would sit beneath the surface area. i'm going to do a little more digging on bog terrariums. some things that come to mind immediately are; changing substrate and retaining water without disturbing roots if planting directly is at all possible and the plant being crushed (i'm not worried about the pitcher or hanging ivy, more the sundews and vfts) and possible root rotting.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow, sounds like its gonna be awsome


----------

